# I need some advive...



## klec (Aug 23, 2010)

I need some help figuring out my muzzleloader. I have a TC Omega with a 3-10x Cabelas Powder Horn scope. The scope was mounted and bore sighted. I was on the paper at 50 yards after a few shots and was 2 inches high at 50 yards. I then moved the target to 100 yards and was 18 inches low? Doesnt make sense to me? I'm shooting 245gr Aerotip Powerbelts with 150gr of 777 pellets and 209 primers. Am I using the wrong amount of powder or do powerbelts drop off that quickly? I'm under the belief that my ml should shoot farther before dropping off like that? Also, when shooting. I run my .50 wire brush through my gun between each shot and also a patch. Should I be doing something else? My scope has the BDC reticle and is designed to be zeroed at a 100yds with the lines below being for 150, 200, and 250. Right now I'm having a hard time with 100yds. My L/R is fine... bullet drop is my issue. I'm relatively new to ML, but am plenty accurate with my other rifles so its not that I'm an inaccurate shot. Plus I'm shooting off a bench.

Frustrated... please help!


----------



## klec (Aug 23, 2010)

Any advice for me?...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you can find one of the free online ballistic calculators run your ballistics. You will need to know your ballistic coefficient. I M guessing it will be .200 or even less. I would have guessed that at two inches high at 50 yards you would be close to on at 100 yards.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

you shouldn't be shooting that low at 100 yards from moving from 50 out...i shoot open sights and it drops about 4" from 50 to 100 yards and i am shooting lower loads.

the load your are using are fine. I would be looking at something else besides your loads. I would start looking at your scope. Whats wrong with it. did the recoil break your scope? Are your mounts tight and even when screwed down?

double check everything is mechanically fine. I suspect your scope is messed up or the mounts are broken. Several years ago my dads rifle had a broken scope mount (hair fracture) and it was shooting terrible. sometimes we could not hit a box at 100 yards. Just a little crack can ruin everything.

good luck


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

One of the largest problems with power belts is people want to drive them to hard and they will go all over the place. Drop the charge back to around 70 to 80 grains of powder. Most of the people I know with the TC Omega are shooting between 80 and 110 grains of powder with a normal sabot and bullet.
No need to run the brush down the bore between shots. a damp patch will work fine followed by a dry one. I personally use a alchol dampened patch as they clean the bore and it dryus super quick.
I personally would go to loose powder. Easier to adjust a charge by 5 grains that way.

Big block 455 is a power belt guru and once had a blog about them now has a forum. 
http://www.frontiermuzzleloading.com/

Try this site to calulate.
http://www.jbmballistics.com/ballistics ... tors.shtml

 Al


----------



## klec (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm going to dial my powder back to 100gr and try sabots with 240gr bullet. We will see how it goes.


----------

